# Boots hcg - afternoon of 9DPO



## Mrs Mac

I’ve never used these before so can someone tell me if they can see a line or if it’s a line that’s always going to be there?


----------



## MrsKatie

That looks bfp!!!


----------



## Mrs Mac

MrsKatie said:


> That looks bfp!!!

Your not supposed to go with the results after 10 minutes and I’ve been sitting starting at it for longer than that, I asked my husband, who said he couldn’t see a line and I said it was very faint (but I could also be getting line eye) however there is a line there still… if it was start negative then there shouldn’t be any line at all right?! I’ve no idea cause I don’t usually use these tests. Wonder if I should test later tonight if I should see any darker lines…


----------



## 3boys

Definite bfp. I used these tests a lot while ttc and there was never a line. Men are blind it took me years to train hubby to see faint lines :rofl: congratulations.


----------



## angelbump

I used these last time and found they took ages to pink up however that my friend is a BFP!! Mine were even fainter than that and I was pregnant! Congratulations x


----------



## 3boys

Mrs Mac said:


> Your not supposed to go with the results after 10 minutes and I’ve been sitting starting at it for longer than that, I asked my husband, who said he couldn’t see a line and I said it was very faint (but I could also be getting line eye) however there is a line there still… if it was start negative then there shouldn’t be any line at all right?! I’ve no idea cause I don’t usually use these tests. Wonder if I should test later tonight if I should see any darker lines…
> 
> View attachment 1112169

I wouldn’t compare a line from tonight. Try to wait until at least tomorrow or get the clear blue early test I know it’s blue dye but it showed the best line for me in early days or a frer. Congrats again.


----------



## Mrs Mac

3boys said:


> Definite bfp. I used these tests a lot while ttc and there was never a line. Men are blind it took me years to train hubby to see faint lines :rofl: congratulations.

I’ve taken a picture of it after the 10 mins and he says he can see it. It doesn’t matter that it’s after the 10 minutes does it? Surely it would be completely stark negative?


----------



## Mrs Mac

MrsKatie said:


> That looks bfp!!!

Thank you I’ll update the post with any more I take….. I need to see more than 1 to believe it incase there’s been error.


----------



## Mrs Mac

angelbump said:


> I used these last time and found they took ages to pink up however that my friend is a BFP!! Mine were even fainter than that and I was pregnant! Congratulations x

thank you, I’ll keep testing, I don’t believe it yet.


----------



## Mrs Mac

3boys said:


> I wouldn’t compare a line from tonight. Try to wait until at least tomorrow or get the clear blue early test I know it’s blue dye but it showed the best line for me in early days or a frer. Congrats again.

You think I’m best keeping the frer for a few days time or should I test tonight?


----------



## MrsKatie

@Mrs Mac take the frer!


----------



## 3boys

Take the frer now


----------



## Mrs Mac

3boys said:


> Take the frer now

Thanks I’ll update later tonight.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed :)


----------



## NightFlower

Those look positive good luck with next test


----------



## Mrs Mac

Ladies, thank you so much. I’ve posted on here I don’t know how many times over the last 14 months. Round 7 of clomid was the one! Took two different tests tonight. 
Positive!


----------



## MrsKatie

Woohooooo!!! Gorgeous!!! Unbelievable lines for 9dpo too. Congratulations!


----------



## 3boys

Delighted for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Mac

Thank you ladies, can’t believe it. I didn’t even plan on testing today, I just thought stuff it, let’s see. Good luck to you all on your TTC journeys!


----------



## Mrs Mac

Mrs Mac said:


> Ladies, thank you so much. I’ve posted on here I don’t know how many times over the last 14 months. Round 7 of clomid was the one! Took two different tests tonight.
> Positive!
> 
> View attachment 1112172

just realised I wrote 14 months when it’s actually been 2 years & 2 months! No idea where that came from!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Yay! Great bfp!! Congrats!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations


----------



## beclou94

Congratulations!


----------



## Mrs Mac

Just because…. 13 DPO woohoo! Has anyone had internal scan at about 8 weeks - do they give you a due date or do you get another at about 12 weeks for that?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## tdog

Mrs Mac said:


> Just because…. 13 DPO woohoo! Has anyone had internal scan at about 8 weeks - do they give you a due date or do you get another at about 12 weeks for that?
> 
> View attachment 1112232

I had an internal at 8 weeks at a private clinic they told me what my due date was roughly but more accurate at 12 weeks, huge congratulations xx


----------



## Mrs Mac

tdog said:


> I had an internal at 8 weeks at a private clinic they told me what my due date was roughly but more accurate at 12 weeks, huge congratulations xx

Thank you & Thanks for your reply. So excited!


----------



## tdog

Mrs Mac said:


> Thank you & Thanks for your reply. So excited!

Your very welcome xx


----------



## angelbump

Congratulations ❤️ I'm 14 dpo today so we're due date twins yay! Happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## Mrs Mac

angelbump said:


> Congratulations ❤️ I'm 14 dpo today so we're due date twins yay! Happy and healthy 9 months x

aww lovely! When is your first scan? Mines is 28th nov. Are you in uk or another part of the world? You too x


----------



## angelbump

Mrs Mac said:


> aww lovely! When is your first scan? Mines is 28th nov. Are you in uk or another part of the world? You too x

We've booked a private for 30th November. Our NHS one is 3rd Jan. I'm in UK, are you? X


----------



## Mrs Mac

angelbump said:


> We've booked a private for 30th November. Our NHS one is 3rd Jan. I'm in UK, are you? X

Yes me too, 28th nov for the around 8 weeks one (this is only because I’ve been under fertility it’s an internal scan or probably wouldn’t have been given an 8 week one. No clue when my 12 week one will be yet. I’d imagine end of dec/beginning Jan.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations again

regarding scan at 8 weeks they would usually just do it on your tummy. The only time I’ve had internal is b4 7 weeks. 

I had a internal scan at 6+1 weeks with my youngest due to bleeding. Saw him and his little heart fluttering and because of the bleeding they booked me in again at 8+1 weeks and that was just a abdominal scan no internal needed. 

But everybody is different so please don’t be alarmed if they do choose to do it internally. 

good luck


----------



## Mrs Mac

Suggerhoney said:


> Congratulations again
> 
> regarding scan at 8 weeks they would usually just do it on your tummy. The only time I’ve had internal is b4 7 weeks.
> 
> I had a internal scan at 6+1 weeks with my youngest due to bleeding. Saw him and his little heart fluttering and because of the bleeding they booked me in again at 8+1 weeks and that was just a abdominal scan no internal needed.
> 
> But everybody is different so please don’t be alarmed if they do choose to do it internally.
> 
> good luck

I’ve had many fertility appts over the last 2 years as have been on clomid so many internal scans over the last 6 months also. That’s the only reason they are giving me an internal can, it gives a better scan I think anyway though they won’t be able to see much they will be able to identify what they need to. I cannot wait!! So excited!! 3 weeks to wait though!!


----------

